# Dog Vs Bitch?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

In general males are known to be "I love you, I love you" where females tend to be "Love me, Love me". Personally I slightly prefer the male goof ball temperment.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> In general males are known to be "I love you, I love you" where females tend to be "Love me, Love me". Personally I slightly prefer the male goof ball temperment.


+1

My male is by far goofier than my female. And my female is definitely all about HER.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I agree with Oakleys Dad. But there are also other things I've noticed about my two that I think is gender based (and I'm sure this is going to get the ire of many).

Mirabelle was a hell of a lot harder to potty train. Females show less signs they need to go to the bathroom and are much quicker at eliminating then their male counterparts. Also, UTI's are more common in female puppies and that makes house-training well nigh impossible. As well, spaying is a far more invaisive procedure and there is much conjecture over the appropriate time to do it, but unlike males if you do not do it you risk getting puppies and pyometra.

Mirabelle has a very sweet, kind and loving disposition and has never shown any outward signs of aggression since I've owned her. If you read through this forum with aggressiveness you will find many more are male. However, if you read through this forum about timidness many more are female. Timidness or fear is likely the biggest cause of biting in the animal world, and if I was to bet on which dog would bite I hate to say it, but Miri would be my bet. Harley is a sweetheart and very much has a "love you" attitude. He is like velcro (much like his sister) and I've found their household dispositions between family and friends to be very very similar. Both love people and want to be touched and held and played with by everybody. He is also very passive and non-aggressive and the biggest plus he has over Mirabelle is that he is very confident. He has never shown outward signs of aggression, but I have worked with him on posessiveness since the day he came home. He is less patient than Mirabelle with other animals, but far far more patient than Mirabelle with children. He also needs less exercise (but I'm pretty sure he's the laziest dog alive). 

My opinion is that males need more limits and are more apt to behavioural issues, but if you can manage them through puppyhood and raise them properly are as good as, if not better than a female.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I've had both males & females. While there isn't any one glowing difference, for me I think the males have a slight edge over the females. Maybe it's the goofiness that grabs me.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 females and 2 males, My females are way more Dominant then my males. As for house breaking my females were easier than my males, same goes for training. I have fostered 75 plus dogs/ puppies and for the most part as I stated before the females were so much easier.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> I have 2 females and 2 males, My females are way more Dominant then my males. As for house breaking my females were easier than my males, same goes for training. I have fostered 75 plus dogs/ puppies and for the most part as I stated before the females were so much easier.


Females are harder... I disagree  LoL. I think it really boils down to preference.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I have had one female and now have a male. I love both but find the following differences so far...as a small puppy we found a lot more issues with the male being rougher and tougher to train, the female was a breeze in comparison. Toilet training was far easier with the male but there are excitement accidents when someone visits or one of us comes home if he hasnt been to the toilet for a while which we didnt have with the female. He is more loving and fun, the female was more dictating about when the loving and fun would happen, he just wants it anytime anywhen thank you! I personally think boys have more character, this is why I wanted a boy this time and I am loving his daft ways, I adored my girl to bits and she was right for that time in my life, now I have time for more madness, lol.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I had a female, then a male, when growing up. Now I have a female. My female was smaller and quieter and a gentle, sweet love. My current female is almost exactly the same.

Broad strokes (and there are exceptions to every rule): 

Males tend to be bigger teddy bears - need to be with you, or better yet, _on_ you. Goofy, mushy, huggable. 

Females can be described as "aloof." I prefer "independent." My girl does not need to be on top of me at all times. She is happy to be across the room from me. But I know, she likes to know where I am, and she will follow me around the house and keep me in view. But she is not velcro. She definitely has her moments, though. She always comes to sit on the couch with me when I get home at night, and loves to snuggle. She always sleeps on my bed. And she loves quiet pets and kisses. 

She is just as energetic and spirited as my male was, maybe even more so because I cater to it. She is sporty - loves to hike, play ball, swim, etc.

But then she can be very gentle and sweet.

She was easy as pie to train. Very bright and eager to learn. But that's a trait of most Goldens, male or female. 

One plus of housetraining a female - if she starts to squat, if you swoop her up in your arm from underneath, she will stop peeing until you put her back down outside.

I think it really does come down to a personal preference. When I first spoke to my breeder, and he asked whether I wanted a male or female, he said he was surprised at how firm I was, but when I told him why, he said, "yep - you DO want a female."


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have always had males because we like their larger adult size. All four of them have had distinctly different personalities ranging from independent to velcro, destructive to never touching a thing, crazy to calm.... you name it. I don't think that gender is the only factor to consider as the pup's personality becomes evident.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Braccarius said:


> Females are harder... I disagree  LoL. I think it really boils down to preference.


I will always have 1 of each.... Both my girls have the drive and energy and my males are very laid back. Still say females are easier:


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

My females have been far easier to train than my male (including potty training). It seems that males go through at least one (sometimes more) "stupid" phases where they forget everything you ever taught them. I thought all dogs did that until I got my girls-I've been waiting 6 years for Ruby to get stupid and over a year and a half for Piper.

My girls are as outgoing/confident as any male, but if I were to get a more timid dog, it is much, much more acceptable to me to have a timider female vs. a timid male. I can't stand weeny boys!

I prefer goldens on the slightly smaller side, so I can have girls that are 20.5" and still within standard. My friend has a 20" male and while I like the size, he's WAY out of standard and I'd at least like to have the possibility of getting a CCA with my dogs.

Females usually don't feel the need to pee on every vertical surface they come across. Sure you can train a male not to do that, but it's something that you usually have to continue monitoring.

I have one more independent and more more velcro female. I think that really depends on the individual dog.

The most important thing is not male vs. female, it's what you expect from the puppy. The breeder (if he/she has been doing the job properly) should know which puppy has the personality you are looking for. They should be able to tell which pup will be more laid back or more energetic or is more social or whatever you feel is important in your pup.


----------



## Eddie Walker (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone! This has helped with my thoughts... Although I'm no closer to deciding! Does either gender droll more? I've been told in some breeds the males are more likely to droll. 

My instinct originally was for a boy. I like big animals for some reason, so the extra size appealed to me. Also I suppose I imagine boys to be more cuddly - but I don't know where I get this impression from! 

However, maybe a slightly smaller dog in the form of a female would be more sensible. And if dogs are more likely to attract other aggressive males than females, that would be something to think about. 

My plan is to get one and then a few years after that (if I get a puppy after they've gone past the teenager stage) then get another one. I'd probably go for one of each gender in that case, if possible, anyway. 

It's just which to start with!


----------



## Wimbles (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a gorgeous big 10 month old boy who is a complete cuddle bug. Only disadvantage, when he's sprawled out on the settee like now there's not much room for anyone else. I also had 2 goldens when I was growing up. The girlie was a beautiful dog and relatively calm but she was quite snobby and could be very aloof. Our boy on the other hand was a totally nutter but the biggest, softest, loveable numpty you would ever want to meet.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Eddie Walker said:


> Thank you everyone! This has helped with my thoughts... Although I'm no closer to deciding! Does either gender droll more? I've been told in some breeds the males are more likely to droll.
> 
> My instinct originally was for a boy. I like big animals for some reason, so the extra size appealed to me. Also I suppose I imagine boys to be more cuddly - but I don't know where I get this impression from!
> 
> ...


 
I don't know about drooling. Both my childhood dogs (one female, one male) drooled BIGTIME. But that's because we fed them all the time, so they knew something was always coming, and so their salivating kicked in anytime there was food around.

My current dog has never begged for food, and she doesn't get table scraps at all, ever. It's just not in her realm of possibility. She doesn't drool at all.


----------

